# Solved: Sound



## Eachgether (Jul 1, 2013)

I cannot hear the Music on my BooksNSundries web site


----------



## Eachgether (Jul 1, 2013)

Eachgether said:


> I cannot hear the Music on my BooksNSundries web site


----------



## Eachgether (Jul 1, 2013)

Why can't I hear the music on my Books n Sundries we site


----------

